# Fingers wore out



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think Don's fingers should be wore out after 15,000 posts.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I totally agree Cat, I'll stick to my woodpecker typing as its a comfortable speed. He is more than the cornerstone of this site, heck he has started building HA !!

Thanks YD.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats, Don.

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats, Don...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys I really appreciate you all bein' here with me.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

15000 posts

WOW, when does he have time to hunt lol

i agree,he is more than just a corner stone of this site

love the knowledge he shares,and his humor too


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Humor? Is that what you call that stuff he writes when he's drunk?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed a thank you is in order for Don. So thank you sir.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the 15,000 and thanks for all you do for the site !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job Don, your a huge asset to the site. Waiting to read post #30,000


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: :clapclap: Thanks for everything Don!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

catcapper said:


> I think Don's fingers should be wore out after 15,000 posts.
> 
> awprint:


If they are not wore out, I bet there real sore. :thankyou: Don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate your kind words and look forward to reading your postings.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Good work and keep them coming. I use the Christor Cloumbus method of typing, find it and land on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Back when I started on this forum I too was a hunt and peck typer. I'm no Jane Hathaway but I do OK....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Back when I started on this forum I too was a hunt and peck typer. I'm no Jane Hathaway but I do OK....


ok now your dating your self

but i too know who Jane Hathaway is,so i guess im dating myself too lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Della Street ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup know her too lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Claudette Colbert?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You got me there ??


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

although claudette was a great actress in her time,especially in silent films

the others that were mentioned were fictional secretaries from tv shows

im only in my mid,going on late 40's,i am an old movie and tv show fan

used to watch,and still do,the old tv shows,when i was jr high and high school i would go down to the public library and watch all the old silent and black and white films

them were the days when hollywood was great,and the movies were entertaining


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​​Co starred with HeneryFonda in Drums Along the Mohawk 1939​


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Man, YOU guys are old.

:hunter:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

not that old just grew up watching old movies and still prefer them today


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I will hit 60 in July. Trying to figure out where the years went.

:hunter:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I turned 60 this past January bar-d, if you're anything like me bar-d it's not the years but the mileage that takes it's toll on the body..............LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh the fond memories of 60, LMAO


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Oh the fond memories of 60, LMAO


LOL you guys crack me up. I went to the doctor last month and he said he wanted a urine, sperm and stool sample from me when I go back tomorrow. His office just called and reminded me to wear underwear when I come in..........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I hit the big 60 last Dec and have been trying to get back to normal again, inner ear infection and etc. I have not been able to drive scince Oct. due to balance problems and the sort. Finally making progress in the right direction. Luckly my son is still living with us and has been helping me out, lots.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

made we should add a geriatrics section to this site......then we wouldn't have to explain our typing errors.....LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that Mike, LMAO


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

220swift said:


> I turned 60 this past January bar-d, if you're anything like me bar-d it's not the years but the mileage that takes it's toll on the body..............LOL


True, I think I'm due for an overhaul.

:hunter:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL you guys crack me up. I went to the doctor last month and he said he wanted a urine, sperm and stool sample from me when I go back tomorrow. His office just called and reminded me to wear underwear when I come in..........


Well, that was awful nice of them, and a little nosey too I might add.

:hunter:


----------

